# Advice on Shep's new shop



## ShepRCS (Jan 28, 2015)

Hi all

As my intro indicated I have not touched a lathe/mill since uni. However recently I've been thinking of getting back into it. Mainly because of my desire to build a scale rc heli but also to build little things that work. 

Anyway I've a long way to go and a lot to learn. Lathe choice aside I need somewhere to put it. (I'm thinking sc4 probably but a bit pricey). 

Inside the house is not an option. I don't have a garage so garden shed it is then. 

Now my shed as it currently stands is not good to keep any lathe in anything like good enough condition. So it will need some modification. It's a standard wooden shed with get roof

Those of you living in similar environments (London uk) with shops in the garden what have you done to them to keep your machines safe and happy?

I assume insulation of walls floor and roof is the key one but also maybe some level of heating?

I'm not going to be able to build an entirely fresh building just modify my existing standard wooden shed. 

My second question is how much space beyond the size of the machine is necessary. I'm guessing behind the machine not much but to right and left of the machine some breathing room is advisable. And then a space to stand?  

Any help will be much appreciated. 

shep.


----------



## samthedog (Jan 28, 2015)

G'day Shep. As far as insulation goes, the walls and ceiling are much more critical than the floor. As long as you seal the gaps between the walls and the floor and around the door, it will hold heat. Hot air rises so there will be a significant temperature difference between the floor and bench height which is fine. 

I have an insulated garage and have done nothing with the floor. There must be about 5 - 6 degrees diffrence between the ceiling and floor but have not noticed any rust on the machines in the 3 years they have been in the garage. Just as long as they are kept slightly warmer than ambient outside temps you won't get condensation.

Paul.


----------

